# A free [good-quality] rabbit pedigree maker?



## Dutchgirl

For the first time, I've found myself in need of a way to make pedigrees for my rabbits. Since I'm not running a rabbitry and I don't have that many rabbits, I'm not really interested in paying a lot of money for a software I'll rarely use. So I was wondering if anyone on here had suggestions for free pedigree creators? I don't really mind typing in a lot of info, especially since I won't be doing it very often.

I know of the one at ephiny.net. Has anyone used it? What do you think of it?


----------



## Hens and Roos

I did a Google search for the free one we use, I downloaded it to my computer- it shows up as a word program- if you want to PM me your email(via the conversation feature) I can email it to you


----------



## Dutchgirl

Sorry, but what do you want to email to me? If you PM it to me I'll see it.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Dutchgirl said:


> Sorry, but what do you want to email to me? If you PM it to me I'll see it.


a copy of a fillable pedigree we found.  I will try and attach it through a PM-not sure it will work


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Could you please email it to me too!!!  I have been looking for one as well!!! I sent a PM!


----------



## Dutchgirl

Thanks, Hens and Roos!


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## mijejo

Hens and Roos would you email it to me too, please? mijejo@aol.com


----------



## Hens and Roos

Just sent it to you


----------



## sawfish99

Check out www.GlobalPedigree.com  It is an online database.  We use it to manage our rabbitry and it tracks pedigrees.  It is not nearly as expensive as other software.


----------



## promiseacres

Hens and Roos said:


> Just sent it to you


Any chance you could send this pedigree maker to me? Promiseacres@yahoo.com


----------



## Hens and Roos

emailed you the one we use


----------



## MWind

Please email me fillable pedigree to michlwind@yahoo.com


----------



## Hens and Roos

MWind said:


> Please email me fillable pedigree to michlwind@yahoo.com



emailed you what we use!


----------



## Terisa Carpenter

Hens and Roos said:


> a copy of a fillable pedigree we found.  I will try and attach it through a PM-not sure it will work


If this is still available could you email me a copy. Tcarp805@yahoo.com


----------



## Hens and Roos

Terisa Carpenter said:


> If this is still available could you email me a copy. Tcarp805@yahoo.com



sent you an email


----------



## DutchBunny03

The best pedigrees i have found are fron the ARBA store. They are $5 for a whole book if pedigrees. They are not free, but better quality than any free ones i have seen.


----------



## Thirtyacre

Hens and Roos is there anyway you could email it to me as well? thirtyacre1003@gmail.com


----------



## Hens and Roos

Thirtyacre said:


> Hens and Roos is there anyway you could email it to me as well? thirtyacre1003@gmail.com



check your email


----------



## secuono

You can use Kintraks, it's free for most operating systems and can print pedigrees. You can adjust them as well.


----------



## LopCityRabbitry

Hens and Roos could you please email me the fillable pedigree too? lopcityrabbitry@gmail.com


----------

